# OBD2 to OBD1 adapter



## aallttiimmaa (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there anywhere I can purchase an adapter for an OBD2 Altima to make it OBD1? Thank you for any answers or advice! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've heard of that on Honda Civics where you can swap to an OBD I ECM on the VTEC engines, but I've never heard of anyone doing that on a Nissan. Only way I can think of doing it would be to swap in an ECM and EGI harness from a pre-96 Altima.


----------



## aallttiimmaa (Mar 9, 2013)

I have heard it's possible and I've heard of it being done! I have a stand alone computer for OBD1 car but have recently purchased an OBD2 car. Idk was hoping someone would know of a place to purchase the adapter. :\

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

